# Would Sam give in to temptation?



## Anarchist (Jun 5, 2002)

Would Sam give in to temptation and put the ring on in any stage of the quest? I don't mean puting it on for becoming invisible and so help to finish the quest. I mean putting it on from lust for power. It seems that wearing it twice (or more) didn't quite affect him and he wasn't tempted during the adventure. I believe that he was perhaps the purest character and he would only be tempted in Mount Doom, or maybe not even there. What do you think?


----------



## Oren (Jun 5, 2002)

No I think that Sam was more interested in making sure that his master was safe. I dont think he really cared much 4 it.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 5, 2002)

Nah, Sam was too pure of heart and simple of mind to fall under the sway of the Ring. Go Sam!


----------



## Oren (Jun 5, 2002)

Ya thats it. Yay me... o u mean Sam from the movie.


----------



## Camille (Jun 5, 2002)

I remember a good thread about "If anyones would willingly destroy the ring", where if Sam or other LOTR character could have destroyed the ring.
I personally believe that no one, not even good Sam could do it even thought he is a great character, but He was tempted by tehe ring and he had it just a little time what would have happened if he had it more time?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 6, 2002)

This quote will help I think



> Also, so great was the rings power of lust, that anyone who used it became mastered by it; it was beyond the strength of any will (even his own) to injure it, cast it away, or neglect it. (Letter to Milton Waldman)


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 6, 2002)

The question to give you an answer to that is "Did Frodo give in to temptation?".


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 6, 2002)

Looks as though Mithrandir2003 beat me to that quote. But here's another that proves beyond reasonable doubt that Sam was tempted, yet he never succumbed to the One.



> "He felt that he had from now from now on only two choices: to forbear the Ring, though it would torment him; *or to claim it*, and challenge the Power that sat in its dark hold beyond the valley of the shadows. *Already the Ring tempted him*, gnawing at his will and reason. Wild fantasies arose in his mind; and he saw Samwise the Strong, Hero of the Age, striding with a flaming sword across the darkened land, and armies flocking to his call as he marched to the overthrow of Barad-dur."
> _The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King: Book VI: The Tower of Cirith Ungol_



I think that explains it, it's in _The Lord of the Rings_ itself.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 6, 2002)

Yes Ulairi but Sam was beginning to give into temptation



> 'No, not everything, Mr. Frodo. And it hasn't failed, not yet. I took it, Mr. Frodo, begging your pardon. And I've kept it safe. It's round my neck now, and a terrible burden it is, too.' Sam fumbled for the ring and its chain. 'But I suppose you must take it back.' *Now it had come to it, Sam felt reluctant to give up the ring and burden his master with it again.* 'You've got it?' gasped Frodo. 'You've got it here? Sam, you're a marvel!' Then quickly and strangely his tone changed. 'Give it to me!' he cried, standing up, holding out a trembling hand. 'Give it me at once! You can't have it!''All right, Mr. Frodo,' said Sam, rather startled. 'Here it is!' *Slowly he drew the ring out and passed the chain over his head. 'But you're in the land of Mordor now, sir and when you get out, you'll see the Fiery Mountain and all. You'll find the Ring very dangerous now, and very hard to bear. If it's too hard a job, I could share it with you, maybe?" *



Now this looks to me as if Sam is finding it hard to let go of the ring. I think this is because the ring has found Sam's weakness, his loyalty to his master and his want that no harm come to his master. Before the ring tempted him with glory and power but now it tempts him with helping his master. I am still not sure though what do you think Ulairi?


----------



## hobbitfriend (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi Mithrandir2003,
I think you are right in calling the ring as attacking Sam through his desire to help his master. Galadriel and Gandalf both made reference to the ring using the desire of the strong to help the weak which would have been their trigger. Sam wanted to help Frodo. Boromir wanted the glory but he also wanted the ring in order to save Gondor. The ring truly used any tool or trigger to bring the individual under its power. At least that is how it always seemed to me.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 7, 2002)

You wanted to know what I think Mithrandir2003? Exactly what hobbitfriend said, he took the words right out of my mouth. I had forgotten that quote anyway, thanks for the reminder Mithrandir2003.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree mostly, but I think Sam's reluctance was based more on his loyalty and love than on the Ring's evil power. Of course, it had tried to gnaw at Sam, who had been wearing it where it was even more powerful, but it hadn't even broken halfway through yet. So although Sam was vulnerable at this point, it was mostly his concern for his master that bacame manifest in his reluctance.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *I agree mostly, but I think Sam's reluctance was based more on his loyalty and love than on the Ring's evil power. Of course, it had tried to gnaw at Sam, who had been wearing it where it was even more powerful, but it hadn't even broken halfway through yet. So although Sam was vulnerable at this point, it was mostly his concern for his master that bacame manifest in his reluctance. *



Which has already clearly been pointed out Ponti, read a few posts buddy!


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 9, 2002)

I guess you guys ar right. Sam's character was pure but resisting to the ring was ovr his powers. But still I believe that he would be the last to give into temptation. It's just that Sam doesn't seem the type of character who likes being powerful and strong. He is the type of character who like living in his humble hobbit hole with his family and taking care of his little and pretty garden. Any kingship is too much for him. That's why he would be the last to give in to temptation.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 9, 2002)

If it came down 2 it, I think Sam would've thrown the ring into the fire & destroyed it since he knew that's what Frodo would've wanted him 2 do. He probably would have gone through w/ it if he hadn't found out that Frodo was alive after all. Just because Sam was tempted by the ring, it doesn't mean he would've given in 2 it.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 10, 2002)

Ulairi, get a grip. Your arrogance and lack of manners are nothing but a shame to yourself and this forum. It had not actually been pointed out, because I was talking about my OWN OPINION! Now shut up and stick to some more civil posts, ie. express your thoughts calmly and kindly, and stop punishing people who have less posts than you.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 11, 2002)

Have a cry Ponti, I said that you just needed to read a few posts as your post was redundantly repetitive. No need to get your defences up!


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 12, 2002)

Hmmm.... I see what you are saying Ponti and I knew this point was going to come up. However, if you read the quote I posted carefully you can see that this reluctance Sam feels is generated by the ring. Also, if you read this



> Also, so great was the rings power of lust, that anyone who used it became mastered by it; it was beyond the strength of any will (even his own) to injure it, cast it away, or neglect it. (Letter to Milton Waldman)



put 2 and 2 together and you can see that Sam's reluctance to give up the ring came from another source besides his loyalty. Sam knew that Frodo was the only one who was suppose to carry the ring. Sam may have thought that his reluctance was for Frodo's good but I can say confidently that it probably came from the ring.


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes Elu I agree, but the point is if Sam would finally give into temptation or if h would have the power to cast the ring into Mount Doom. I believe that, if Frodo had trully died, Sam would have the power to cast the ring and would resist to temptation. Also, if Gollum hadn't appeared, Sam would try to take the ring from Frodo and trough it into the volcano. But I don't know what he would do if he had the ring so much time as Frodo.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 12, 2002)

Well its a nice thought but not realisitic, Tolkien says anyone who uses the ring will be corrupted. Also, if Gollum had not saved the day in Mount Doom, I believe once Frodo was corrupted that he would have killed any threat to him including Sam.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2002)

That is a frightening thought, Frodo killing Sam. Or killing full stop! 
Yes alright, I apologize Ulairi, but you do have a tendency to lightly provoke people who express a little ignorance. But it's all good.  I'll read posts more carefully from now on, if it's any consolation.
But I suppose Sam would give in eventually, as anybody would. It's quite unthinkable to have Sam going insane, though, and any evidence to prove him strong enough to resist the Ring would be welcome.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Which has already clearly been pointed out Ponti, read a few posts buddy! *



Funny you should say this Ulairi, because I remember one occasion where you completely skipped half of my post and started saying tsk tsk tsk to me....I know you've done this somewhere else too, but I can't remember...


----------

